# Android support flash ???//



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anybody know if android support flash player on the website


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I know some browser have flash support.

Try this: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.skyfire.browser&feature=search_result

I am sure they have a free trial version somewhere...

Sadly they no longer support skyfire for Windows Mobile :frown: It was and still is my favorite mobile browser.(I tested it while it was in beta on my WM5 device a few years back)

Edit: Here is a free browser that should support flash, https://market.android.com/details?id=mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser&feature=related_apps


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, Lanxer,,, it's dophin browser,,,


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You also need to download Adobe Flash :smile:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.adobe.flashplayer&feature=search_result


----------



## aenich (Jul 19, 2011)

Based on my experience, Skyfire works on Android devices. 
BTW, if the device runs Android 2.2 or higher, everything would be work fine.


----------

